# Interchangable Drive Images?



## DaveWF (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi there.
I picked up a lifetime subscription TCD540040 unit for $20 on eBay (w00t!) but it has a dead drive. I have another Tivo, a TCD540080. Can I copy the drive from the *80 to a new drive for the *40 or am I gonna be baking myself a cake soon?

Thanks!!
Dave


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

That will work, but the new drive will have to be at least 80GB. The image on the 540080 is for an 80GB drive and cannot be shrunk smaller. So the drive you copy to must be at least 80GB. Then you will need to do a Clear and Delete Everything when you put the new drive back into the 540040.

I would recommend something at least 250GB. But that is just me. 

Good luck,
robomesiter


----------

